# Changing Light Switch



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi everyone.
My car has a light switch that comes without the "OFF" position, ie, I can never turn off my lights if i want too. I have AUTO, Parking, ON.
I saw this replacement on ebay:
OEM Electric Power Headlight Control Switch for Chevrolet Cruze New
Wonder if in the US the same part is available, and if anyone has the part number to buy it there and not from China.
Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Picture of your knob?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

If you go to the auto position, there is another "notch" but it doesn't stay "off". If done right, the DIC will say "Auto Lights Off" or something along those lines. Just turn the knob counter-clockwise (but don't force anything).


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Picture of your knob?


Wooow, keep it PG rated here, guy.


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi all, 
Here two pictures of my light switch. The one in ebay wont work as it has a different shape (believe it is for the gen1 cruze???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pit_69 said:


> Hi all,
> Here two pictures of my light switch. The one in ebay wont work as it has a different shape (believe it is for the gen1 cruze???


The one you linked to on is for first gens and is for overseas vehicles that have electrically adjustable headlamps. There are versions that do not have this feature, but look very similar. Also I am pretty sure any with a split main button is also for overseas versions that have front and rear fogs.


----------

